# Hamilton Vanes



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Yes back in 68 I used Max Hamilton 2" green vanes on the X7 1914 arrow I was shooting for FITA & field rounds. Didn't hold up very well when hit by another arrow sorta blew apart.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

I still have a couple of boxes. Never used them, can’t remember where I got them from, though.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

I don't believe I have seen any since about 72 when Ultra started making vanes & also Flex Fletch. Flex Fletch is the oldest family owned vane company that is still owned by the original family & still the best vane made bar none!


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

I dug mine out of the junk box - turns out they are not Hamilton, but actually the early Arizona Plastifletch, the rigid type. At least the vanes are rigid and the box is labelled Arizona. Might be Hamiltons that someone stored in that box, though.

Predated the thicker Plastifletch from the ‘70’s. Anyone remember the sparkle vanes?


----------



## GeorgiaArcher01 (Oct 7, 2018)

Never used them!


----------



## huteson2us2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Remember them but they did not work when shot through the straw bales used in Washington State at that time. The Saunder target mats also leaked arrows and would rip the Hamilton vanes off. Flex Fletch was the king back then.


----------



## Cecil (Mar 10, 2003)

Stash said:


> I dug mine out of the junk box - turns out they are not Hamilton, but actually the early Arizona Plastifletch, the rigid type. At least the vanes are rigid and the box is labelled Arizona. Might be Hamiltons that someone stored in that box, though.
> 
> Predated the thicker Plastifletch from the ‘70’s. Anyone remember the sparkle vanes?


I loved those sparkle vanes. My older brother used to shoot those. I was only about 10 at the time, I had feathers. But always remember how cool those sparkle vanes looked. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

Arizona (Tom Fisher) bought out Max Hamilton long ago.


----------



## PA/OH Bowhunter (Feb 24, 2021)

Cecil said:


> I loved those sparkle vanes. My older brother used to shoot those. I was only about 10 at the time, I had feathers. But always remember how cool those sparkle vanes looked.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## PA/OH Bowhunter (Feb 24, 2021)

I believe that John Williams used the hard vanes to win the 1972 Olympics. While setting two back to back (then) world record FITAs of 1260 and 1268.


----------

